# unplugged modem and router plugged back in no internet



## jkmantle (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a computer with a router . I have at&t u verse Internet . I had to switch desks so I marked all the cables and unplugged the computer from the router and the modem . I then plugged everything back the way if was and now I have no Internet connecton. I restarted the computer , the router and the modem and still does not work. It is links router I use for my work. Is t here a simple fix for this.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you provide makes and models of the router and the modem 
I'm assuming the modem is connected to the router and then the PC just to the router 
otherwise, dont understand the set-up - please explain further

have you powercycled?
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes. We have found in some instances you need to wait at least 15 minutes
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

First you plug in the modem and power it up. Wait until ALL the lights are working the way they should. (My modem has 4 solid green lights and an amber blinking light. The green lights come on slowly and the last light that comes on is the amber one).

After the modem is powered up properly then and only then do you power up the router. When that is powered up correctly, attach and power up the computer to one of the LAN ports.


----------

